# Hi from Australia!



## Red Sun (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey! I've been training on and off since i was a teenager, but i've never really had anyone (outside of gyms/dojos) to talk about it with... This community seems to be very mature and friendly, and i'd very much like to be a part of it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard. Whereabouts in Australia are you (just vaguely… don't need a postcode or anything, ha!), and what have you/are you training in?


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 19, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.



Hi, and thankyou!



Chris Parker said:


> Welcome aboard. Whereabouts in Australia are you (just vaguely… don't need a postcode or anything, ha!), and what have you/are you training in?



Hi Chris! I'm in rural QLD and i've been boxing for 1 year, but i had to take a few months off because of a shoulder injury. I have 2 years in TKD, 1 year in Shotokan and 1/2 a year in Judo. I love JMA, but there aren't any dojos in my area... Boxing has alot more "art" in it than i ever expected!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk !


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2016)

It is great to have you.


----------



## Steve (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2016)

If you ever get up to airlie beach drop in.

We have some good boxers here.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello! Hows it going...


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------

